# Billy - just gone 3 years and about to head off to the breaker



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Time flies! Billy has just turned 3, and is ready for breaking. I can't believe how quickly that time has gone :shock:
A few happy snaps from yesterday in the paddock, enjoying his last few weeks as a paddock ornament.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow!!! I've been lurking around hoping for some pictures of him ever since you mentioned him being three and ready for saddle work...I'm so glad to get them! He is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Endiku, I'll get some nicer ones soon if I get a bit of time. He's still hanging onto a bit of winter coat over his back and bum so I'm hoping he drops that soon so I can get some nice summer coat photos!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Can Aires and I come live with you guys? :shock: Absolutely beautiful!! And the handsome horsey scenery doesn't hurt it one bit. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha yes Billy is a very lucky horse to have a home like he does, and I am equally as lucky to have that view to wake up to every morning. Unfortunately we don't have any riding facilities on the property, it is all too slopey. I've got a small round yard, and a yard and shed up near the house, but once he's under saddle and I finish my time at the academy, he'll be back on agistment so that I can ride regularly. For the next few months I'll just be trailering him up to my coach's place (about 10minutes away) on weekends to ride. 

A couple of old photos-

4 months old


Yearling


2 year old


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I have been watching him like my own son for 2 years now, makes me smile to see him growing so well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

cakemom said:


> I have been watching him like my own son for 2 years now, makes me smile to see him growing so well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha I know you have :lol: I promise I'll put up some breaking photo's for you! Hopefully he goes well, he is like a dog, just follows me around everywhere and always so curious and eager to learn. Fingers crossed he keeps that temperament through to under saddle.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

He's gorgeous .


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow did he turn into a handsome boy. That was a fast few years!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's grown up so lovely!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's looking great Kayty! Can't wait to see him under saddle! 

*sidenote* How's the new job going?


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a stunning boy! Can't wait to hear how he does undersaddle.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

What a fun looking boy!! Keep us posted


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He looks great.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yay!!! I cant wait to see him under saddle, he is going to be stunning! He looks great!


----------



## steffijo29 (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh hes precious!! And it looks like he has a personality to match!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> He's looking great Kayty! Can't wait to see him under saddle!
> 
> *sidenote* How's the new job going?


Absolutely awesome!! 2 1/2 months until graduation, it is HARD work - I am usually up at around 4am, off to the gym then squeeze in some study before work starting at 7.30am, then full contact hours until 5pm, 20min lunch break with the rest being 100% switched on acting like a sponge. Then I try to smash out some assignment work before heading home at around 7pm, going to the gym, and doing more study until 10-11pm. 
I'm exhausted but it is worth it


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Can't see the pics as I am in work, but will sub so I can look when I get home!
I remember the fuzzball pictures of little Billy and teasing you about his height like it was yesterday!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a handsome boy! It looks like you will have a wonderful companion to ride for a long time. Will you be watching the process at all?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's a stunner!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Cacowgirl said:


> What a handsome boy! It looks like you will have a wonderful companion to ride for a long time. Will you be watching the process at all?


I was originally going to start him myself, but due to new work commitments I don't have the time. As much as I'd love to go up and spend time watching him being broken, I can't get any time off from the academy and have an enormous amount of study, so I'll be lucky to get up there on a weekend. 
I have worked with this breaker before though, and have 100% confidence that he will do a good job.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

My gosh he has grown up nice!!! I can not wait to see photos of him going under saddle! How tall is he now?


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I guess I'm new to Billy, I just joined April, he is a beauty! Be proud! And after just reading your schedule, slow down a little! 😉😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

HC I am thrilled with how he has matured, my coach had a look at him a couple of weeks ago. Last time she saw he was a just gone 2 year old and he was hideous!! So she was shocked to see him actually in proportion. She thinks he will go 16.1hh - he's 15.3hh at the moment but still barely has a wither and looks like he's got some more growing. So I've got my wish of him going over 16hh, phew! 
He is booked into the breakers for next Sat 16th, very exciting!

MsLady, welcome (kind of, you've been here for almost a year  )! 
I am definitely proud, I purchased him from a stud as a weanling, he is a registered Hanoverian and has been approached into the German registry. The visiting assessor from the stud book in Germany adored him as a foal and commented that he will make an excellent prospect under saddle. Fingers crossed the German's do know what they're talking about!

No chance of my schedule slowing down unfortunately, I have a mass amount of study (who ever said police are as thick as two planks obviously haven't been through the training!!), fitness requirements are constant and I have stupidly taken on a couple of art commissions for Christmas and early in the new year when I swore that I wouldn't take any more until I finished studying. Oops.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Wooohooo for making 16hh! I know you were worried he wasn't going to make it for a while there, haha. 

He really looks like an exceptional boy, I think you are going to have the time of your life with him!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, he is lovely! I can't wait to see him once he gets back from his 'teacher's'. (;


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

As promised, a few photo's of him now that I've managed to scrub most of those last yucky bits of winter coat out of him. 







[URL=http://s101.photobucket.com/user/kaytynfoxy/media/IMG_2666_zps27ee0286.jpg.html]


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

How's he doing Kayty?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Drool
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hes huge!!!! I cant believe how tall he looks in these pics! Rodeo will be 4 in April, and Ill be lucky if he gets over 15hh! Well, he might be, but he doesnt seem to be too much over it! 

He is gorgeous though! He sure had the ugly duckling story didnt he!?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He's going well Mandy, he's been at the breakers for nearly 3 weeks but I'm working out at an outback station for 2 weeks so haven't seen him and haven't spoken to the breaker. But before I left he said he'd settled in well and all looking good no major dramas. He has shown a bit of resistance to pressure but nothing terrible - pretty expected considering I've done next to nothing with him since he turned 2!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great news! Look forward to seeing his handsome self under saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I went to visit the little bloke yesterday as I had a very welcomed day off work. 
He has shot right up and is looking a lot more mature in just 3 weeks of work. The breaker was very happy with how he is going, and was surprised that he's not your stock standard 'dumbblood' and actually retained everything he was taught, and learnt very quickly. 
Exactly as I suspected, he's pretty lazy so needs a bit more work on the 'go' button, but he's cruising around at walk, trot and canter in the roundyard and for the first time yesterday out in the paddock with tractors, other horses yarded next to it, dogs etc. He had a look at things but no violent spooking. He has no tendency to put his head down for a buck, and certainly no rear or bolt has shown up. 
I should have him home in about a week, but I'm quite happy for him to stay longer and get more established if need be - I can't afford to be injured at the moment with only 5 weeks left of my course. 

He is about 16hh now - my breaker is a solid 6'6" so makes him look like a pony!!!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Lookin good Billy Boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, he's looking _really_ good!!!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Ha, he looks so cute in a stock saddle under a 6'6" bloke! Trying to picture him in a dressage saddle instead :lol: Glad to hear he's going so well! He looks like a lazy bum, standing there snoozing ;-)

By the way, in your earlier photos...woman, you have guns! Check out those biceps! *tips hat*


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha he might get a shock when I jump on - Dressage saddle that weighs about half of the stockie, and me who weighs a heck of a lot less than the breaker!

Yeah 'dem guns', are the result of me spending excess time in the gym while out of the saddle and for my fitness requirements at the academy... I tend to build muscle VERY easily!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's looking great! Can't wait to see you on him. Kind of sad he doesn't look like a baby anymore though. I'm feeling that way about Merit too, he'll be 3 in May. Has went really fast.


----------

